# Which High speed / friction polish?



## Anonymous (10 Feb 2003)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend a polish/finish suitable for use on a lathe - I'm thinking of Speed-n-eez? Anyone got other suggestions :?: 

Cheers

Keith


----------



## eeyore (10 Feb 2003)

Hi Keith

See http://www.axminster.co.uk/default.asp?part=118000

regards

eeyore


----------



## Anonymous (17 Nov 2003)

Keith

This may be an option for you. 
http://www.ubeaut.com.au/shell.html
There is a UK distributor. If you want to see reviews, try the Australian woodworking forum which this supplier sponsors at that web address

Regards


----------

